# presure washer wont start



## timothybarnes76 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello I'm trying to repair a DevilBliss pressure washer. It set under a house over the winter for a year or two. wasnt geting a spark so we replaced the plug no go. so I took off the fly wheel cover and took off the magnatron and sanded down the legs and hit the magnet and wheel to make sure there was no debris blew off with the compresser and wiped with wd40 reasembed and checked to see if there was a spark and Yes! so i screw it back in and get the owners manual out go step by step what it says try and crank nothing. so i unscrew the air filter and spray in some starting fluid and try and crank nothing if it was a carbourator problem wouldnt the starting fluid kind of bypass that problem?
also i checked the oil looks new and drained the gas and cleaned out the tank before any of this. also it always has water running through the pump because i was under the impresstion that it wont start otherwise because of a safty feture but not sure? Please help!!!


----------



## light mechanic (Jul 18, 2008)

Make sure that you have at leaste .010 gap between the flywheel and the Mag. then make sure that the fylwheel nut is tight enought so you do not shear the key, if you have fire and spray something in the carb. and it does not kick over I would check the valves, sounds like you might have one that is stuck, if so sprak some WD-40 on the stems and pull it over until you see them move, if it is a overhead valve engine that will be easy to do, try that then we can go from what you see and say, LM


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Magnetism is effective through the earth's crust. It doesn't stop for a bit of rust. Most likely you have a fuel related problem. If there's water in the fuel, it could be fouling the plug while your trying to start it on starting fluid. Or, you could have a bad spark plug. Sitting for awhile shouldn't affect a sealed solid state ignition system, but definitely will affect fuel, which today has a shelf life of 3 weeks.


----------

